
Keybase Commit Activity after Zoom purchase - notRobot
https://github.com/keybase/client/graphs/commit-activity
======
notRobot
For future reference, here's a screenshot of the page:
[https://imgur.com/a/g51I1GL](https://imgur.com/a/g51I1GL)

------
benjaminjosephw
> Yeah, we'll be in touch if anything changes with Keybase. There's a pending
> release with much improved team management in it, which we'd been holding
> off on while distracted with this deal. That will ship shortly.[0]

[0] - [https://keybase.io/blog/keybase-joins-
zoom](https://keybase.io/blog/keybase-joins-zoom)

